# How to explain away dnp symptoms?



## No1uknw (Mar 9, 2014)

Title explains it all but how do you explain away the sweatiness, lethargy and labored breathing of dnp use when at work?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 9, 2014)

Keto diet... I tell people I'm on a keto diet and all the meat and bacon is giving me the meat sweats.  It helps though that I am a fat sweaty bastard year round though so even in winter the fan on my desk runs all day long.  And being out of breath is normal for my ass too.


----------



## james42 (Mar 9, 2014)

I told my wife im on the ec stack. Next time I run it ill have to plan it out better. The heats turned down to 60f. Everyone in the house is under blankets while im in my boxers with sweat pour down my forehead.


----------



## Magical (May 26, 2014)

Lmao. I told my wife I was taking thermogenics


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 26, 2014)

i hung myself out of the window naked while on dnp in the winter..if i had a wife i would dry my balls with her favorite face towel for kicks


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 26, 2014)

I just told my wife I was running DnP...  She researched it her self..  Then was jelious and wanted it...  I had to swiftly say no


----------



## NavyChief (May 26, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i hung myself out of the window naked while on dnp in the winter..if i had a wife* i would dry my balls with her favorite face towel* for kicks



LMFAO, and hence why Bundy does not have a wife.


----------



## jyoung8j (May 26, 2014)

Easier to just say wht it is... Imo she just says I'm dumb and walks away lol


----------

